# heya



## Hapkid0ist (Sep 24, 2005)

Well it has bee so long since I have been here that I just went ahead and started a new name. The last one was h@pkid0ist for those that remember. And for everyone else a big heya!


----------



## dubljay (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome back.  Good to see you here.  Happy posting.

 -Josh


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome back Hapkid0ist! I look forward to your contributions in the Korean section!


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Sep 24, 2005)

I will contribute~!


----------



## MJS (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome back to the forum! Enjoy your stay! :supcool: 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome Back!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 24, 2005)

Hola, Guten Tag, Wellkomin, Come On In!


egg


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome back 

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Sep 25, 2005)

heya backatcha.


----------



## still learning (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and have fun here.............Aloha


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome back--enjoy the fora!  :boing2:


----------



## masherdong (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi enjoy your stay!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2005)

Happy posting any question just look around and somebody will have an answer.
Terry


----------

